# question - what duck decoys for field hunting?



## just ducky (Apr 27, 2005)

Some more off-season talk just to pass the time. All of my decoys now are water decoys, and since I'm starting to do more field hunting, I'm interested in buying some specifically for field hunting. I'm mainly interested in ducks, not geese. So two questions for those of you who are field hunters. 1) what are your favorite brand/type of duck decoys for field hunting. 2) instead of buying a lot of duck decoys that I can only use in dry fields (which we don't do much here where I live), would I be smarter to buy a couple dozen field goose decoys, and then just put my current water duck decoys in the stubble along with these geese dekes? Thanks for your thoughts.


----------



## Shu (Oct 21, 2003)

Go with #2


----------



## mbitz (Sep 2, 2003)

As Shu said, we find that we have just as much luck shooting ducks over goose decoys as anything else. If you are looking for some duck field decoys, we have a couple dozen Herter's Full-Body Mallards that we got from Cabelas and they are nice and big and look pretty good. They are relatively inexpensive as well.

Good Luck.


----------



## Field Hunter (Mar 4, 2002)

I know this isn't the classifieds but I have 2 dozen Herters field decoys that I was going to paint to look like mallards......if I can't sell I'll do it anyway. I'll sell them for $90.00/dozen and include a dozen snow goose, goose gloves with each dozen. They will work good for bringing in ducks into the field even if left as a Canada goose.


----------



## Matt Fiala (Nov 8, 2004)

The new GHG full body mallards are awsome, the Hardcores are also pretty nice. But I am guessing the paint on the GHG will hold up a little better. I plan on picking up a few dozen of the GHG for the next season, I also have been using some enticers and herter's mallard shells. just my .02


----------



## cgreeny (Apr 21, 2004)

I really like the new field decoys, but I don't know what is better to blow a lot on field decoys or just use the floaters you have, I hunt mostly fields so I have mallard shells and just blew my load on 4 dozen hardcores. If you can't hunt a lot of fields where you normally hunt I would just stick with goose decoys and the floaters.


----------



## just ducky (Apr 27, 2005)

Okay, the concensus seems to be that a couple dozen goose decoys, mixed with my existing super mag duck floaters, would be the best idea. So my last question is what kind of goose decoys would I be better off getting? We have limited space in the vehicles for carrying dekes, so full bodies are going to be tough. Would silouettes or rags work okay, or do I really need to have full bodies?


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

If it came between silouettes or rags I would go with the silouettes. But if you have the room for shells you may consider a nice shell like the GHG or Higdon Stackables.


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Higdon stackables on the motion stakes look great!!!


----------



## just ducky (Apr 27, 2005)

PorkChop said:


> If it came between silouettes or rags I would go with the silouettes. But if you have the room for shells you may consider a nice shell like the GHG or Higdon Stackables.


Thanks. That's a great Idea.


----------



## just ducky (Apr 27, 2005)

djleye said:


> Higdon stackables on the motion stakes look great!!!


:thumb:

jd


----------

